# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Одно из двух

## Akasey

*Выбираем одно их предложений предшественника, а затем предлагаем два своих*

КОФЕ ИЛИ ЧАЙ???

----------


## vova230

Чай
Зеленый или черный?

----------


## Akasey

чёрный

с сахаром или без сахара?

----------


## vova230

С сахаром.
Кусками или песок?

----------


## Akasey

Кусками

утром или вечером?

----------


## Stych

Утром.

С блюдечка или из кружки?)

----------


## Sanych

Из кружки))

С лимоном или без?

----------


## Akasey

с лимоном

с зелёным или жёлтым?

----------


## vova230

С желтым.
Вам выжать или дольками?

----------


## Akasey

выжать

в стакан или рюмку?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

В стакан

в гранёный или тонкий?

----------


## Akasey

гранёный

полуполный или полупустой?

----------


## Адмирал

полуполный

холодный или горячий

----------


## Akasey

Холодный

Весёлый или грустный?

----------


## Адмирал

Весёлый

новогодний или рождественский

----------


## Akasey

Новогодний

Шар красный или синий?

----------


## Irina

Красный.
От смущения или от гордости?

----------


## Akasey

от смущения

красивый или приятный?

----------


## Irina

Красивый
Очень или не совсем?

----------


## Akasey

не совсем

высокий или полный?

----------


## Irina

Полный
Похудеет или не похудеет

----------


## Akasey

не похудеет

из-за биг-мака или бутерброда?

----------


## Irina

из-за бутерброда
он свежий или несвежий

----------


## Akasey

если поплеснел, то несвежий 

c маслом или колбасой?

----------


## Irina

с колбасой
а колбаса вареная или копченая

----------


## Akasey

варёная....мммм....

с чаем или кофе?

----------


## Irina

с кофе
с растворимым или вареным

----------


## Akasey

уууу.... зависит от случая.... хотя заваренное

с молоком или без?

----------


## Irina

без молока
с коньячком или корицей

----------


## Akasey

хех, с коньячком...

вечером или ночью....

----------


## Irina

Вечером
после него голова болеть будет или нет

----------


## Akasey

нет (у меня после алкоголя никогда не болит)

будем лечить анальгином или пивом?

----------


## Irina

Пивом
темным или светлым?

----------


## Akasey

светлым

Аливария или Балтика?

----------


## Irina

Балтика
это напиток или море?

----------


## Akasey

хех, напиток

вкусный или так?

----------


## Irina

Вкусный
приятный или нет?

----------


## Akasey

приятный

освежающий или горячительный?

----------


## Irina

горячительный
Холодный или теплый?

----------


## Akasey

холодный
длинный или широкий?

----------


## Irina

длинный
очень или не очень

----------


## Адмирал

очень
с лампочками или без
:24525:

----------


## Irina

без лампочки.
Темно или нет?

----------


## Адмирал

темнота друг молодёжм или нет

----------


## Irina

темнота друг
Помогает или нет?

----------


## Адмирал

мальчикам помогает а девочкам....

----------


## Irina

мальчикам да
нравится или не нравится?

----------


## Адмирал

наверно помогает а на долго или нет

----------


## Irina

ненадолго
приходят или уходят?

----------


## Адмирал

уходят 
с хорошими чевствами или плохими

----------


## Irina

С плохими
Сражаются или сдаются

----------


## Адмирал

мальчики всегда сражаются до последнего
это правда или правда

----------


## Irina

Это неправда
Она горькая или сладкая?

----------


## Адмирал

сладкая
когда честно или наигранная

----------


## Irina

Когда честно
Больно или приятно?

----------


## Адмирал

Конечно приятно
с шампанским или вином

----------


## Irina

с вином
сухим или крепленым?

----------


## Адмирал

с сухим приятнее
а наличие шоколада обязательно или желательно

----------


## Irina

шоколад обязательно
Чёрный или молочный?

----------


## Адмирал

желательно молочный
а вот с орешками или фундуком

----------


## Irina

С фундуком
цельным или дроблёным?

----------


## Адмирал

цельным
вечером или утром:774:

----------


## Irina

Утром
Приятно или нет?

----------


## Akasey

приятно

с запахом или без?

----------


## Адмирал

без 
дома или на природе

----------


## Irina

на природе
отдыхать или работать

----------


## Akasey

отдыхать!!!

с компанией или в одиночестве?

----------


## Irina

Компанией
Весёлой или трезвой

----------


## Akasey

весёлой...

крепко или не очень (весёлой)

----------


## Адмирал

крепко
с девочками или без

----------


## Akasey

а как без них?

молодыми или взрослыми?

----------


## Адмирал

конечно молодыми так весей

с шашлычком или пивом

----------


## Irina

с шашлычком
Бараньим или свиным

----------


## Jemal

Из барашка
Из молодого или пожилого?

----------


## Irina

Молодого
худого или жирного

----------


## Jemal

Жирного
Из грудинки или ляшек

----------


## Irina

из грудки
С косточками или без

----------


## Jemal

C косточками (ребрышками)
С соусом или без?

----------


## Irina

С соусом
Томатным или ткемали

----------


## Jemal

Ткемали ( а что за он? )
Много или чуть-чуть?

----------


## Irina

Много
Вкусно или нет



> Ткемали ( а что за он? )


сливовый соус готовят на Кавказе именно к баранине.

----------


## Jemal

Вкусно
С вином или без?

----------


## Irina

С вином
Розовым или красным

----------


## Jemal

С Красным
С Домашним или "магазинным" ?

----------


## Irina

С домашним
Правильным или нет

_Irina добавил 04.01.2010 в 14:20_
С домашним
Правильным или нет

----------


## Jemal

Правильным
В бутылке или в банке?

----------


## Irina

В бутылке
Из бочки или из канистры

----------


## Jemal

Из бочки
Из дубовой или стальной?

----------


## Akasey

дубовой

с выдержкой или без?

----------


## Irina

С выдержкой
1год или 5лет

----------


## Akasey

как я понимаю чем больше , тем лучше, 5

под конфеты или под ананас?

----------


## Irina

ананас
Сладкий или кислый

----------


## Akasey

я пологая сладкий

из банки или из африки (в смысле свежий)

----------


## Irina

Свежий
сок или кусочки

----------


## Jemal

Кусочки
Колечками или кубиками?

----------


## Irina

Колечки
золотые или серебряные

----------


## Jemal

Золотые
999 пробы или 998 ?

----------


## Irina

999 пробы
в слитке или самородком

----------


## Jemal

В слитке 
В килограммовом или двукилокраммовом ?

----------


## Irina

в двух кг слитке ( хотя лучше в 100кг)
красиво или не очень

----------


## Jemal

Красиво
слиток колечком или шариком?

----------


## Irina

Шариком
воздушным или металлическим

----------


## Jemal

Металлическим
полированным или нет?

----------


## Irina

полированным
воском или маслом

----------


## Jemal

воском
горячим или холодным?

----------


## Irina

горячим
щеткой или  войлоком

----------


## Akasey

войлоком

валенки или унты?

----------


## Irina

Валенки
белые или черные

----------


## Jemal

Черные
На шнурках или с липучками?

----------


## Irina

с липучками
узкими или широкими

----------


## Jemal

С узкими
С зелеными или красными?

----------


## Irina

зелеными
Яблоками или лаймами

----------


## Jemal

Яблоками
Антоновки или ранетки?

----------


## Irina

ранетки
группа или сериал

----------


## Jemal

группа
попсовая или рок?

----------


## Irina

Попсовая
нравится или ненравится

----------


## Jemal

ненравиться
сильно не нравиться или просто не нравиться?

----------


## Irina

сильно не нравится
болезнь или лечение

----------


## Jemal

Лечение
Дома или в "Новинках" ?

----------


## Irina

в "Новинках"
буйные или тихие

----------


## Jemal

буйные
7 палата или 13 ?

----------


## Irina

13 палата
ума или парламента

----------


## Jemal

парламента
на 1-ом этаже или на 5-ом

----------


## Irina

на первом этаже
выход или вход

----------


## Jemal

выход
налево или направо?

----------


## Irina

налево
пойти или не пойти

----------


## Jemal

пойти
С утра или с вечера?

----------


## Irina

с вечера
вернуться или остаться

----------


## Jemal

остаться
спать на раскривушке или на полу?

----------


## Irina

на полу
ковер или плитка

----------


## Akasey

ковёр (после плитки синяки )

мягкий или жёсткий?

----------


## Irina

Мягкий
возле камина или так

----------


## Адмирал

возле камина

вечером или утром

----------


## Jemal

Вечером
Сегодня или на выходных?

----------


## Адмирал

сегодня 

одни или с девочками

----------


## Jemal

с девочками
с хорошими или "плохими" ?

----------


## Akasey

с хорошими

с симпатичными или красивыми?

----------


## -=NarKoT=-

с красивыми
с добрыми или злыми?

----------


## Irina

с добрыми
глазами или губами

----------


## Akasey

добрые губы???  что-то не слышал...  с глазами

с добрыми от солнца или от души?

----------


## Irina

от души
подарок или гадость

----------


## Jemal

подарок
по поводу или без?

----------


## Akasey

подарок по поводу

с конфетами или вином?

----------


## Jemal

конфетами
нашинскими или швейцарскими?

----------


## Irina

швейцарскими
банками или часами

----------


## Jemal

часами
золотыми или платиновыми?

----------


## Akasey

банками

трёхлитровыми или поллитровыми?

----------


## Jemal

стехлитровыми
с под компота или с под огурцов?

----------


## Irina

из под огурцов
с хреном или смородиной

----------


## Jemal

с смородиной
черной или красной?

----------


## Irina

черной
икрой или судьбой

----------


## Alva

судьбой
своей или чужой?

----------


## Irina

чужой
невестой или страной

----------


## Alva

невестой
по любви или за деньги?

----------


## Irina

по любви
на всю жизнь или временно

----------


## Alva

на всю жизнь
нынешнюю или прошлую?

----------


## Irina

нынешнюю жизнь
жить или существовать

----------


## Alva

жить
на море или в лесу?

----------


## Irina

на море
Белом или Красном

----------


## Alva

на белом
вине или коне?

----------


## Jemal

Коне
"Январь" или "Февраль"

----------


## Alva

Февраль
28 или 29?

----------


## Jemal

29
праздник или простой день?

----------


## Alva

праздник
Десантника или библиотекарей?

----------


## Jemal

библиотекарей
Беларуский или международный?

----------


## Alva

белорусский
с банкетом или фуршетом?

----------


## Jemal

с банкетом
на одну ночь или на неделю?

----------


## Alva

на одну ночь
секс или игра в преферанс?

----------


## Akasey

секас

вдвоём или втроём?

----------


## Irina

вдвоем
дружить или работать

----------


## Alva

работать
на износ или в удовольствие?

----------


## Irina

в удовольствие
поспать или поесть

----------


## Alva

поспать
одному или с девушкой/парнем?

----------


## Irina

одному
выпить или не выпить?

----------


## Alva

выпить
пива или мартини?

----------


## Irina

Мартини
с оливкой или лимоном

----------


## Alva

с лимоном
выжатым или нарезанным?

----------


## Irina

нарезанным
с сахаром или без?

----------


## Alva

без)))
без сахара-песка или рафинада?

----------


## Irina

без рафинада
хорошо или плохо

----------


## Alva

хорошо
иногда или всегда?

----------


## Irina

всегда
готов или не готов

----------


## Alva

готов
к труду или к обороне?

----------


## Irina

к труду
физическому или умственному

----------


## HARON

НЕТ только к физическому))

----------


## Alva

к физическому
на стройке или на даче?

----------


## Irina

на стройке
в каске или маске

----------


## Alva

в маске
зайчика или волка?

----------


## Irina

Зайчика
Серого или белого?

----------


## Alva

серого
с ушками или без?

----------


## Irina

с ушками
маленькими или большими?

----------


## Akasey

большими

лопоухими или прижатыми?

----------


## Irina

прижатыми
к стене или в транспорте

----------


## Jemal

лопоухими
как у Чебурашки или как у Большого Уха?

----------


## Irina

у Чебурашки
Гена или Шапокляк

----------


## Jemal

Гена
Крокодил или сосед?

----------


## Irina

Сосед
враг или друг?

----------


## Alva

враг
кровный или заклятый?

----------


## Irina

кровный
брат или сестра

----------


## Alva

брат
старший или младший?

----------


## Irina

старший
курс или дежурный

----------


## Alva

дежурный
по этажу или по стране?

----------


## Irina

по стране
прокатиться или пройти пешком

----------


## Alva

пройти пешком
в кедах или босиком?

----------


## Irina

босиком
по росе или по стеклу

----------


## Alva

по росе
утренней или вечерней?

----------


## Irina

утренняя
газета или кофе

----------


## Alva

газета
о политике или о особенностях лесоводства?

----------


## Irina

о политике
чистой или грязной

----------


## Alva

чистой
совести или обуви?

----------


## Irina

обувь
кожаная или резиновая

----------


## Alva

кожаная
туфли или сапоги7

----------


## Irina

туфли
пляжные или шпильки

----------


## Alva

шпильки
7 см или 10 см?

----------


## Irina

10см
высота или ширина

----------


## Alva

высота
эйфелевой башни или эвереста?

----------


## Irina

эйфелева башня
в Москве или Париже

----------


## Akasey

ггг, в Москве

Москва в России или в США?

----------


## Irina

В России
Зима или весна?

----------


## Akasey

весна

ранняя или поздняя?

----------


## Irina

Ранняя
старость или юность

----------


## Sadist

старость
безбедная или бедная?

----------


## vova230

бедная 
Лиза или Люся?

----------


## Irina

Лиза
Красавица или умница?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Красавица
Тупой или глупый?

----------


## Irina

глупый
ребенок или закон?

----------


## Sadist

закон 
жизни или стада

----------


## Jemal

стада
Человеческого или коровьего?

----------


## Sadist

коровьего
мозга или го...на

----------


## Irina

мозга
пустого или полного

----------


## Jemal

полного
полного идей или ерунды?

----------


## Irina

идей
гениальных или никчёмных

----------


## Jemal

гениальных
гениальных в музыке или физике?

----------


## Irina

в музыке
классика или попса

----------


## Jemal

Классика
Симфония или соната?

----------


## Irina

Симфония
звуков или чувств

----------

